# Little Luna



## sarahandluna (Apr 24, 2011)

Little luna on her first day home now been 5 days and she loves it herre.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Awwww she is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pretty  What breed is she?


----------



## sarahandluna (Apr 24, 2011)

thank you ! i have fallen for her, she is a mixed siamese im not sure but i believe her to be a lynx point siamese which is a mix of tabby. she loves to run around but scares herself often


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandluna said:


> thank you ! i have fallen for her, she is a mixed siamese im not sure but i believe her to be a lynx point siamese which is a mix of tabby. she loves to run around but scares herself often


she very sweet  she is 100% a 'seal lynx (tabby) point mitted' the pattern, which coloud be a mix of any breed, cant see any siamese in her though 

lynx is the same as tabby, (lynx = american tabby = uk, means the same thing!) its just on the paws/face/legs the same as wher the 'points' are, however siamese dont produces Any mitted cats, so she is a def a cross/mix


----------



## sarahandluna (Apr 24, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> she very sweet  she is 100% a 'seal lynx (tabby) point mitted' the pattern, which coloud be a mix of any breed, cant see any siamese in her though
> 
> lynx is the same as tabby, (lynx = american tabby = uk, means the same thing!) its just on the paws/face/legs the same as wher the 'points' are, however siamese dont produces Any mitted cats, so she is a def a cross/mix


Hmm you really think so ? i would love her the same i love that those ones seem more fluffy , but luna doesnt seem to be fluffy.. ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

She's really so beautiful 

Em
xx


----------



## sarahandluna (Apr 24, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> She's really so beautiful
> 
> Em
> xx


Thank you! also thanks for the advice with the health scare


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

sarahandluna said:


> Thank you! also thanks for the advice with the health scare


 no problem at all

Just seen the puss in your signature, sleep well little paws xxxx


----------



## sarahandluna (Apr 24, 2011)

yes she lived a long live to 18 and will never be forgottenthank youu


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

sarahandluna said:


> yes she lived a long live to 18 and will never be forgottenthank youu


Oh wow did she? That's wonderful to hear  xxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww she is lovely. my new kitty is a luna too hehe  she has lovely colouring xxxx


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

How gorgeous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: I bet she still gets up to mischeif still even being that cute


----------



## sarahandluna (Apr 24, 2011)

yea she has deffinatly gotten used to her life here , runs around constantly


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww what a little sweetie :001_wub:


----------

